# First time breeding



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi all after some advice, my cockatiels have laid some eggs for the first time, she only had 3. I had to take one out as it had been cracked. They've been sat on the other 2 for 10 days now, just candled them and im pretty sure they arent fertile  (one of the 2 left is also cracked)
Unsure what to do, take them out or leave them in? Id like them to have some more hopefully they'll be fertile. 
Any advice welcome


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you take them out she may lay again right away...if you leave them she'll sit on them until she abandons them then lay again anyways so its up to you. There's nothing wrong with removing them. 

Also, next time if an egg cracks, you can repair it. Take a piece of paper towel and cut it to fit the crack. Use clear nail polish and paint over the paper towel and egg so the towel sticks to the egg. You can do two coats. If caught in time this could be the difference between an egg developing or not.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for quick reply, wasnt sure what to do for the best. If or when they lay again if they keep cracking them would i be better off incubating the eggs?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You would be better off figuring out why the eggs keep cracking...what kind of bedding do you use and how deep is it? It should be three inches at least to help cushion the eggs. Incubating is harder because you would have to hand feed from day one and its really hard to hand feed tiel babies from day one.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

using shavings for bedding and its about an inch but after reading other threads i know now it needs to more in like 4 or 5 inch. sometimes they bang about in the nest box makes me wonder if thats the reason but im not sure what they are doing to make all that noise


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Could be something scares them, that does happen sometimes.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

well ive taken the eggs out now


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Becky, I would put more bedding in making sure that it is higher on the sides of the box leaving a depression in the center... this should help. Also have a night light near the cage, in a position for it to shine into the box a little (Not direct light). That could keep them from getting spooked. Good luck and keep us posted... You have some very pretty tiels and their babies should be gorgeous.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

I have put more bedding in about 3-4 inches now, about the light at night what watt would you recommend? my cockatiels are in the house


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I just have a night light next to my tiels breeding cage. Its bright enough they can see to get back to the nest if they have a fright.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol, I use my kids old scooby doo night light... they don't use it anymore... I put it on an extension cord and hung it over the cage right above the nest box. My wife hates it... scooby is brown, but the light ends up being reddish... says it looks like a birdy brothel.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

yea nothing wrong with scooby doo lol, im just not sure what watt or type of bulb to use. so its not too bright


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Whats wrong with scooby doo lol bf got a bday card from his brother with him on and he moaned er im 23 why scooby doo lol
i love scooby doo


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> yea nothing wrong with scooby doo lol, im just not sure what watt or type of bulb to use. so its not too bright


Just a normal night light...not sure what watt a normal night light is but they're sold at all the stores, it really doesn't matter you could leave the regular light on for them all night and they'd be fine.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

ok thank you should i put it on from how or wait til they've laid eggs again ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It should be on at all times, even when not laying, because the light helps to prevent night frights.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

ok thank you ive uploaded some more pics under pic section, if anyone could tell me what mutation they are i would be very grateful


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

Update Babys laid an egg today im hoping there fertile this time  seen them mating enough times lol.


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

You Might want to check if the female has enough calcium, sometimes if they dont get enough the eggs crack.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

they have a big cuttlefish in with them and also give them calcium powder


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Don't overdue the calcium. It could cause huge problems like binding.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

i dont give them the powder everyday


----------



## audrey (Aug 31, 2011)

I use a plug in night light for a babies room works a treat --good luck with your next lot of eggs www.cuddytamebirds.com


----------

